# Free Pasta



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Did anyone else get an email regarding free pasta from barilla?
I REALLY want to answer this but I fear it is someone spamming me. BTW they stated they got my info from cheftalk. Below I have copied the email. My flags went up when they said I was an _influential member_....I don't think I am that influential...LOL

This is the message:

Hello! My name is Maria and IÂ'm contacting you as a representative of 
Barilla pasta. Because you are an influential member of Chef Talk, 
youÂ've been chosen to try a free sample of the new Barilla PLUS.

WeÂ're excited to introduce you to our new pasta line. Barilla PLUS is 
a new more nutritious alternative to traditional pasta. It is made with 
multigrains, is a good source of fiber, protein and heart healthy 
omega-3 â€• and it tastes great!

We are hoping that once youÂ've tried your free sample of Barilla PLUS 
Penne youÂ'll help spread the word about its many nutritional benefits 
and great taste.

To receive your free Barilla PLUS sample please write me back 
([email protected]) with your name and address Â- your information 
will not be shared with anyone.

We must have your mailing information at least one week prior to the 
ship date. Our first ship date is June 30, 2005.

A few weeks after you receive your sample of Barilla PLUS Penne, we 
will send you a follow-up email that will include a link to an additional 
Barilla PLUS coupon.

Thanks for your time. We look forward to hearing from you and hope you 
enjoy Barilla PLUS.

Maria
Barilla PLUS Representative


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Frizbee and anyone else. I got the same PM and being the suspicious type as well I checked with Barilla. It is in fact legit. Here is the reply I received when I e-mailed the company: So there you have it. Free pasta :chef:


----------

